

Jimmy Wales: coders irrationally have near zero respect for non-coders - eevilspock
https://www.quora.com/Entrepreneurship/How-important-is-it-for-a-start-up-founder-of-a-tech-business-to-know-how-to-code/answer/Jimmy-Wales

======
Aqueous
It's not a totally false stereotype in that it happens frequently , and has
happened a lot historically, that non-technical people somehow convince
technical people to implement their vision and then take credit for all of it
if it takes off, or, conversely, blame the technical people if it doesn't.

That said - in these cases, it is partly (or mostly) the fault of coders who
display poor business acumen by somehow allowing themselves to be wrangled
into something, well below their market value, that isn't theirs, by a
charismatic individual.

That said as a coder I have respect for actually good business people who may
not be technically minded. I have respect for their ability to make business
decisions analytically, and to understand how the end-user sees their
technology without necessarily knowing how to build it. Steve Jobs is a good
example of this. I do not think I could do what he did, no matter what.

------
RollAHardSix
Coders have near zero respect for other coders. It's an industry where work is
taken very personally.

